# Morgantown, PA Slot Car Show real soon...



## '65 Nova

Here are a couple of videos from last years' show to get everybody fired up about this years' show. Rick says it should be better and expects a crowd of @ least 300 patrons...
















..see ya @ the show


----------



## alpink

I'll be there and maybe do better racing! LOL. hey, I made the video of the race! yAhOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I will be there. I guess with my cars in hand to race.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

LMFAO!!!!!!

I just made my wife watch them and she said, "That couldn't look more boring"!!!!

Women!! :tongue:


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

damn, 5 hour drive from Wilkes-Barre  Wife will never let this happen. Maybe next year


----------



## alpink

I can make WilkesBarre from Norristown on the Northeast Extension (rte 476) in about an hour and a half without attracting attention from the stateys. Morgantown is barely an hour to my west on 76. granted you don't live at the exit/entrance to the turnpike in WilkesBarre and I am barely 5 minutes from the turnpike entrance where I live. I haven't checked using 78 to cut across from Allentown, but I can make Massachusetts in 5 hours from where I live, so if you reconsider your distances, you might find the trip is 2 to 2.5 hours each way. however, if that was your figure for round trip, then i guess it is a 5 hour trip?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

Actually I can walk to the turnpike.. Literally. i live in bear creek on 115 but say Wilkes barre cause its more known. I googled" Wilkes barre to Morgantown" and it said 5 hours. I didn't investigate further so it could be less.


----------



## alpink

also, the show is right off the turnpike at the Morgantown exit. I am not sure how much farther Morgantown proper is from that location. not pressing you, just making it more clear. the directions from google might be from center city WilkesBarre to town proper Morgantown. having climbed the 5 mile hill hundreds of times and actually having to drive through the center of WilkesBarre to connect with 309 before the bypass was built, I know the time that can be consumed with actually getting to the turnpike in that area. of course, you are at the entrance to the TPK already, so your time will be a lot less than the Google search revealed. maybe next time dude, and keep an eye out for Bob Beers WilkesBarre show and the Allentown shows.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

Yes very true.. From center city to my house is about 15 minutes on the cross valley old way about 20. I didn't know there was a show here.. Thats awesome.!
My track will be in Exeter near kingston..


----------



## LTjet

*Track*

When will you be opening shop? My son goes to King's and I might be able to incorporate racing into my trips.


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

very good School, my brother went there for criminal justice. they really made Wilkes-Barre nicer than it had been in recent years with the help of local business.

I'm shooting for after the new year 1st or second week. working now on getting afx track for a road course and some stock in. not to mention get the word out there that I will be around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pomfish

GTHobbyandRaceway said:


> Actually I can walk to the turnpike.. Literally. i live in bear creek on 115 but say Wilkes barre cause its more known. I googled" Wilkes barre to Morgantown" and it said 5 hours. I didn't investigate further so it could be less.


You got an estimate to Morgantown,WV not PA
According to Yahoo Maps, your commute would be 1 hr 55 min, 106 miles.
HTH
Keith


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

damn I feel stupid. yeah I see it WV. My eyes went right to the map which at first glance appears to be in western PA

it's right by reading, allentown area. Ill jump on the turnpike and be there in 1 hour 30 tops prolly less considering my proximity to the turnpike.. good to know, I would have hated to miss this because of a brain fart. Now just gotta talk the wife into it. 

Skylark Mine also saw the videos and said, " that looks really boring".


----------



## resindude

Are you sure that wasn't Morgantown, West Virginia???





GTHobbyandRaceway said:


> Actually I can walk to the turnpike.. Literally. i live in bear creek on 115 but say Wilkes barre cause its more known. I googled" Wilkes barre to Morgantown" and it said 5 hours. I didn't investigate further so it could be less.


----------



## resindude

Oops! Just saw that Pomfish already mentioned it. Sorry.


----------



## Chaqar

Cool videos! Only 1 week till the show on Dec. 11. This show will have over 70 tables of quality vendors of slot cars, model cars and die cast.


----------



## alpink

bump up


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Does anyone know the imparticulars?? Time and address please??

I don't know where it is Al.


----------



## alpink

Morgantown exit of the PA Tpke. there is a hotel right there. I need to look for a flyer, I thought Resin Dude had posted a thread with info. in any case, resindude dot com has info too. I have to run out for awhile, but, I'll be back tonight and post what I can find.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok well my "friend" who usually goes to every show with me has bailed out on me. So i'm sadly sitting this one out. 

If I would have known sooner I would have went with Tom and Kevin today but nooooo!! Always the last minute with him. Oh well, next one.


----------



## wheelszk

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ok well my "friend" who usually goes to every show with me has bailed out on me. So i'm sadly sitting this one out.
> 
> If I would have known sooner I would have went with Tom and Kevin today but nooooo!! Always the last minute with him. Oh well, next one.




Guess I won't bring my stuff to show you.


----------



## alpink

only a few hours until "SHOW TIME". be there or be square.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

wheelszk said:


> Guess I won't bring my stuff to show you.




I am not happy today


----------



## wheelszk

Some other time Joe. :thumbsup:


----------

